# Apple Cider Vinegar



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Is it all in my head or has anyone else noticed that they have more energy when taking ACV every day? What other benefits have you noticed? I haven't gotten sick like everyone else around me this past winter, so that is a big bonus!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

We, my wife moreso, use it for indigestion.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> We, my wife moreso, use it for indigestion.


Do you take it every day or just as needed?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

How do you make it palatable?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

roadless said:


> How do you make it palatable?


Well I started with just drinking it straight and that was awful plus my dentist said it's awful on teeth. Now I mix in 2 tbs with orange juice or half cup of water and not gonna lie I still plug my nose lol


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I splash a little in my potato soup because my mom did and her dad (who died when I was one.) It's just what I do. I must like it a little.

I wonder if it's a throw back to hot German Potato Salad that tells me something about when I came from.

I don't really drink it, but I keep a gallon in the kitchen for cleaning and steam cleaning the microwave, which also freshens the air a tad.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I drink a couple T in a glass warm water every night. I don't find it bad at all. what I really hate to take is MofM. ~Georgia


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Oregon1986 said:


> Is it all in my head or has anyone else noticed that they have more energy when taking ACV every day? What other benefits have you noticed? I haven't gotten sick like everyone else around me this past winter, so that is a big bonus!


I tried ACV about 5 years ago. Mixed with honey in warm water. Was ok for about a month but it made me belch something horrible and I finally gave it up. If it works for you more power to ya!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

crehberg said:


> I tried ACV about 5 years ago. Mixed with honey in warm water. Was ok for about a month but it made me belch something horrible and I finally gave it up. If it works for you more power to ya!


lol that doesn't sound very appealing. Only issue i've had is that if i get sweaty you can really smell it and have to use a lot more deordorant


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Oregon1986 said:


> Do you take it every day or just as needed?


Mostly during the cold months when eating too much and exercising too little.
Drink it with a straw so it passes by your teeth a little easier.
Mix it with tea, water and honey, juice, etc.
Works for my wife faster than tums.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> Mostly during the cold months when eating too much and exercising too little.
> Drink it with a straw so it passes by your teeth a little easier.
> Mix it with tea, water and honey, juice, etc.
> Works for my wife faster than tums.


straw is great idea


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Oregon1986 said:


> lol that doesn't sound very appealing. Only issue i've had is that if i get sweaty you can really smell it and have to use a lot more deordorant


Beats an old Sicilian friend of my mothers who used to eat garlic like candy.
Came thru his pores and he smelled....all...the...time.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Your stomach needs the acid to digest food, so taking antacids can in many cases blunt what your body is trying to do.
I believe it is supposed to be good for your hair as well, among other things.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

GTX63 said:


> Beats an old Sicilian friend of my mothers who used to eat garlic like candy.
> Came thru his pores and he smelled....all...the...time.


Mmmmm lol


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

Oregon1986 said:


> lol that doesn't sound very appealing. Only issue i've had is that if i get sweaty you can really smell it and have to use a lot more deordorant


Does that mean we can nick name you "STINKY" or "PICKLES" or "STINKY PICKLES"?


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

I make my fire cider with ACV and take a shot daily -that's about the only way I can handle it. Except on cooked greens  I can't say it makes a difference in my energy level, but I am positive it's helped keep me healthy this winter. ~nyx


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

D-BOONE said:


> Does that mean we can nick name you "STINKY" or "PICKLES" or "STINKY PICKLES"?


lmao I have had worse names


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

washing your hands thoroughly and often also works to keep the sickness away...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

roadless said:


> How do you make it palatable?


Here's one way:


> *Switchel*, also *switzel*, swizzle, *ginger-water*, *haymaker's punch* or *switchy*, is a drink made of water mixed with vinegar, and often seasoned with ginger. Though usually sweetened with molasses, honey, sugar, brown sugar, or maple syrup were sometimes used instead.[1] In the U.S. state of Vermont, oatmeal and lemon juice were sometimes added to the beverage.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Sounds much better than just vinegar and water Bff.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

New meaning to the term "getting pickled"?


----------



## shaky6 (May 15, 2015)

Placebo effect. Actually maybe not, I mean, vinegar is what they make acetaminophen out of. We also give it to high school football players via mustard packets to relieve muscle cramps, pickle juice too.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

shaky6 said:


> Placebo effect. Actually maybe not, I mean, vinegar is what they make acetaminophen out of. We also give it to high school football players via mustard packets to relieve muscle cramps, pickle juice too.


Aspirin, actually. More specifically, it degrades to vinegar over time.

Anyway, my grandmother started putting it in her food after she read in a supermarket tabloid that it could help arthritis, and she swore it worked. My parents ate some of her cooking which included this, and didn't notice any difference in taste.


----------



## shaky6 (May 15, 2015)

thesedays said:


> Aspirin, actually. More specifically, it degrades to vinegar over time.
> 
> Anyway, my grandmother started putting it in her food after she read in a supermarket tabloid that it could help arthritis, and she swore it worked. My parents ate some of her cooking which included this, and didn't notice any difference in taste.


Vinegar - acetic acid. Acetaminophen. Focus on the acetate part. Its there for a reason.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

The basic approach to preventing illness!


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

A traditional doctor suggested in the last couple of days for DH to start acv for candida control. 
DH said "I hate the taste"! The doctor said, no problem, they have it in tablets and capsules.
He's taking 2 caps in the morning and 2 at night. No problem with tasting the acid...

We'll see how effective it is in the next couple of weeks? The doctor surprised us by saying candida can feed on artificial sweeteners just like sugar. Who knew...


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

I do not drink it but do use it in my hair once a week it does make it shine


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Our Collie is allergic to permethrin so no flea/tick meds for him.
He gets a spritzing of ACV in the morning mixed with almond oil, water and cedar wood oil (essential oil). Keeps the bugs at bay his fur soft and he smells good too.
Actually, since I've been in the timber clearing trails this spring I've been using it too and it works pretty good.
Spray my shoes, cuffs, belt line, collar and I'm good to go.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

roadless said:


> How do you make it palatable?


I add a couple tablespoons to a glass of sparkling water (Club Soda).


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Like your favorite diet, what works for you might not work for everyone else.
If the store bought stuff full of chemicals is 90% effective at keeping the ticks and fleas off of you while you are in the garden,
my APC recipe above might only be 75%. I don't know. Ticks are heavy and aggressive where we are.
I know what vinegar does for our digestion. I know what the long term use of antacids do for it as well.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Beats an old Sicilian friend of my mothers who used to eat garlic like candy.
> Came thru his pores and he smelled....all...the...time.


How old did the friend of you mother's live to be?


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

happy hermits said:


> I do not drink it but do use it in my hair once a week it does make it shine


Bet you don't have a problem with dandruff or itchy scalp...


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Like your favorite diet, what works for you might not work for everyone else.
> If the store bought stuff full of chemicals is 90% effective at keeping the ticks and fleas off of you while you are in the garden,
> my APC recipe above might only be 75%. I don't know. Ticks are heavy and aggressive where we are.
> I know what vinegar does for our digestion. I know what the long term use of antacids do for it as well.


Long term use of antacids may just help or may also destroy your kidneys. Check out ckd and ppi's. Chronic kidney disease and proton pump inhibitors...


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Nyxchik said:


> I make my fire cider with ACV and take a shot daily -that's about the only way I can handle it. Except on cooked greens  I can't say it makes a difference in my energy level, but I am positive it's helped keep me healthy this winter. ~nyx


We use acv mixed with a little maple syrup, a T of jam or marmalade, olive oil and maybe some juice or water to extend it, on fresh green salads. Makes a good dressing!

It just seems to go with fresh greens naturally...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

light rain said:


> How old did the friend of you mother's live to be?


Lou kicked off sometime in his early 80s. I imagine it helped him in some amount but he smoked and drank and ate like he didn't need it. Sort of like the guy that orders a large popcorn with extra butter and salt and gets a diet coke to go with it.


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

we never have dander


----------



## red1 (Jun 19, 2007)

Oregon1986 said:


> Is it all in my head or has anyone else noticed that they have more energy when taking ACV every day? What other benefits have you noticed? I haven't gotten sick like everyone else around me this past winter, so that is a big bonus!


I put about an inch of it into a glass bell jar. Then I make a paper cone, cut the end off and glue it in the jar. Fruit flys are lured into the jar by the atrocious odor and become trapped...And you say you drink it?, Lordy...


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

red1 said:


> I put about an inch of it into a glass bell jar. Then I make a paper cone, cut the end off and glue it in the jar. Fruit flys are lured into the jar by the atrocious odor and become trapped...And you say you drink it?, Lordy...


yummm yummm lol


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I know some people can’t take the smell or taste of vinegar. I like it. I also use it for my hair. 

I like kombucha and some of my friends say it’s too vinegary.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

vickinell said:


> I know some people can’t take the smell or taste of vinegar. I like it. I also use it for my hair.
> 
> I like kombucha and some of my friends say it’s too vinegary.


I am so used to it now,it doesn't bother me


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I use both ACV as well as White Vinegar regularly. Both are great disinfectants! LOL I also drink the ACV by mixing it with raw honey and, yes, it does help reduce arthritic pain. And I put ACV into the drinking pans in the barn as, not only does it keep them clean, the goats love it! Also have been mixing ACV with Hydrogen Peroxide to doctor my dog's infected ears; and it works great! 

It is the White Vinegar I use mostly for cleaning, though I do put some in a European dish called "Chicken Adova".


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My daughter was just showing me what apple cider vinegar and plantain can do for bites and stings. Worked pretty well for our grandson.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> My daughter was just showing me what apple cider vinegar and plantain can do for bites and stings. Worked pretty well for our grandson.


I've used plantain for bug bites and it works very well. Great video, thanks for sharing it.

Here is another idea for ACV - especially for people who don't like the taste.

Make a shrub (drinking vinegar) - there are many recipes online and instructions on how to do so but basically:
heat 1 cup fruit(fresh or frozen) in 1 cup acv. (or 2 cups to 2 cups etc)
Pour into a sanitized jar. 
Cap and let sit for up to 4 weeks. 
Strain off fruit and add one cup of sweetener - I use honey, some recipes say white sugar - personally, I think that ruins the medicinal properties.
Use it with sparkling water or diluted in regular water. Some people use it in cocktails. 
When there is an abundance of fruit in the summer it's another way to preserve the goodness.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shrub_(drink)


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Oregon1986 said:


> I am so used to it now,it doesn't bother me


Generations upon generations made fermented a foods a daily part of their diet before refrigeration.

Sort of brings to mind that old margarine commercial, it's not nice to fool Mother Nature...


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

roadless said:


> How do you make it palatable?


Know this is old, but I like the taste


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Me as well. I can drink a jug of ACV. Yummm.


----------

